# Come fishing with a newbie?



## alle9219 (Aug 16, 2009)

Hey guys, I'm new to the area and just starting to try to pick up this whole saltwater fishing thing. I have boat access and would love to get into fishing for shark, mackeral, dolphin, bottomfishing etc. Anyways I don't know many people who are into fishing down here or much less know what they're doingso if anyone wants to go trolling or bottom fishing in exchange for their wisdom and experience give me a shout. A-Holes need not apply.

Have a good one,

Dan


----------



## seacapt (Oct 1, 2007)

Welcome to the forum Dan!!! I'm sure you'll have plenty of goodfolks that would like to fish.


----------



## redfish99999 (Feb 11, 2008)

*"""If you only remember one thing that I say, remember this... don't fish where there aint no fish"* 

*Capt. Fred Morrow* """""

Thirty years ago an old guy told me about Lake Guntersville "" Ninety nine percent of this lake does not have any fish in it"""..........

same is true for the Gulf.....


----------



## jamesc (Oct 16, 2008)

I am new also, but would like to watch or alteast hear about it.

Fresh water fished all my life, moved here in Nov 08. Willing to learn and I do not take up

much space...


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Welcome to the forum and what size boat are you fishing out of?


----------



## chasintales (Sep 29, 2007)

I was thinking of going out Sunday, but I am not sure I have my full crew. What kind of boat do you have? I have heard good things are happening around the yellow gravel to Nipple area. This is a big area, but if you have a good bottom machine, you can troll the 100 phathom curve and do pretty well. Let me know what day you are going. I have some pretty good gear ad don't know everything, but I have picked up a bunch over the past 7 years.

PM me if you are going out on Sunday.

Chris


----------



## PiracyShip (Aug 11, 2009)

I would love to go with you on a weekend, just not sunday (love my church). I have all equipment for shark already


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 4, 2007)

can go just about anytime plenty of gear and numbers. what size boat? PM sent


----------

